# who knows the old alpine stuff?



## pulseacoustics (Feb 23, 2011)

Anybody know the difference between and mrv-f400 and the mrv-f400s?

I recently aquired a 400s, and would like to get a second. There seems to be a big price dfference between the few available 400's and 400s's. Both of which are going from 2-4 times what I paid for mine. 

Anyway, anybody know the what denotes the 's' in 400s?


----------



## Soundmanred (Mar 8, 2012)

The "S" means that the terminals were all located on one side.


----------



## corcraft (Nov 16, 2010)

Bump a very old thread.... what is the difference in the DC straight vs the regular mrv v12 amps other that all of the terminals are on the same side?


----------

